# My 1st BBQ Guru use and review



## ufboostedgator (Nov 13, 2012)

Hello All,

Like many of you I get a real personal satisfaction that stems from cooking, particularly smoking and grilling. I am always looking for ways to improve on the process and make it easier in the long run. My main smoker at this point is my homemade UDS and it is perfect for my purposes. It really is set it and forget it but I always monitor the grate temps via remote thermo to keep everything in check. Once it is up to temp and the meat is on, it is really really good about maintaining consistent temps with minor adjustments. Since I usually target larger cuts of meat like 12+ lb pork butts and briskets, I was looking for an easier way do longer cooks without having to worry about temps in the smoker hence my purchase of the BBQ Guru and the 10cfm fan. Sometimes I need to run to the store or whatever for a few minutes or just get some sleep.

For my first trial of the Guru, I did an 8lb pork butt. The Guru got the smoker up to temp quick and once the meat was on, I didn't take the lid off for 12 hours. The smoker fluctuated in temps but no more than 5-8* in either direction over the 230 set point (I had the Guru pit probe and my wireless one going at the same time). I did use a water pan on the bottom rack to keep the meat moist and act as a heat diffuser (temps were within 10* across the grate). The Guru did exactly as advertised and worked perfectly. I never once made any adjustments to the smoker intake since the Guru is the only source of air by design. I did notice around 11 hours or so that the fan was on more and more. After reading the book, it indicated that the coals were getting low but I used the same amount as I do for longer cooks. I ended up pulling the butt off after 12 hours of cooking and at 178* internal temp. I foiled at that point and finished it in the oven at 300. There was only a little bit of coals left in the smoker.

Over the course of 12 hours plus startup time, the smoker burned up all of the charcoal that I put in there which was about 10-12lbs. My basket was not quite 3/4 full but I didn't think it would use that much. The only negative thing that I have noticed is the increased fuel consumption which is not a problem at all, I just didn't expect it. Next time I will fill the whole basket up and not worry about it. I am now ready to do some worry free over night smokes without worrying about temps. This is a great product and I would recommend it to anyone on the fence about a temp controller. This is pretty general but if anyone has any questions I'll answer them.

~Matt


----------



## jrod62 (Nov 13, 2012)

Thanks,  I have been thinking bout getting one for my UDS .


----------



## ifitsdeadsmokeit (Nov 13, 2012)

I have one (Digi Q DX2)...I like it and it works very well.  I use mine in a Lang.  About a month ago it just stopped working during the middle of a smoke...was like, crap this thing is only 6 months old.  so had to open up the vents and do it the old fasioned way.  the warranty on the guru is not very good.  you would think that something like that would carry a year warranty, but it is only 90 days.  I have been dealing with them for a couple of weeks now trying to get them to cut me a break on fixing it.  The controller itself did not go bad, it was the fan.  Evidentally an ember worked itself into the fan and melted a part of it.  I've been trying to get them to fix it at cost to me, but havent had much luck.  It is working its way up the totem poll as we speak.  Been a big hastle really.  I have to send them pictures of how I have it mounted today.  I would think for the lousy $25 or less to fix the fan they would just do it, but nope.    Guess since it is out of warranty, whatever I do end up getting, if anything, would be a bonus.  At least it was worth the try.  I'm just glad it wasnt the controller that went bad.

edit - As an update to my issue with the bad fan.  They agreed to fix it for a 20% discount on the repair and waive the shipping.  Like I said, it was a hassle to have to prove I installed it correctly, but better than nothing.  The lady I was dealing with (mary jo) was nice, they are just very strict with their warranty policy.


----------



## fpnmf (Nov 13, 2012)

I love mine..it makes smoking stuff real easy..

When I do butts I crank em off at 10 pm and by the morning it is still chugging along at the set temp...awesome...

I have had a go around with them about a meat therm..they wouldn't get right in my view..stuck to their guns about warranty time so I bought one..

Not the same customer service as we get from our vendors here..

Todd and Lisa in particular...

  Craig


----------



## ufboostedgator (Nov 14, 2012)

I failed to mention, I got the DigiQ DX2 also.


----------



## bruce boelter (Aug 29, 2013)

Do you think the 10 cfm would be enough for a smoker made from a 250 gal fuel oil tank?


----------



## daveomak (Aug 29, 2013)

Bruce, morning and welcome to the forum......   check out their web site...  they have different fans for larger units...  you can also add 2 fans, I do believe.......    On an order for your smoker, you don't want to get the incorrect size fan.....   Dave


----------

